# Housing in Hong Kong



## kkarrived

Hong Kong is a busy place, so I assume the housing market is very crowded. Does that drive up prices? How much does housing cost in Hong Kong? I prefer if the numbers are in American dollars.


----------



## kylevoon

hi the market now is pretty active and good. If you are looking for a decent area like central, u will have to pay like HKD10k (US$1.5k) or more.......


----------



## kathy_ahm

its expensive to live in Central area but its much cheap to live in outlaying island, nicer , cheaper though far away


----------



## noodleweb

kkarrived said:


> Hong Kong is a busy place, so I assume the housing market is very crowded. Does that drive up prices? How much does housing cost in Hong Kong? I prefer if the numbers are in American dollars.


For a good overview check this out
Hong Kong Property: Property For Sale And Lease in Hong Kong and International


----------

